# Pink Stuff vs. Yellow Stuff



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

When I was adding insulation to my attic yesterday I noticed that I had a mix of pink stuff and yellow stuff. It got me to wondering if our friends at Stereophile (you know, the $10K preamp of the month folks) had ever compared pink wall and attic insulation to yellow as to which presented the best "air" around the instruments. Does pink sound "dark"? Did yellow add a "veil?. If 703 came in pink, would it sound warmer than yellow?

All in good fun, of course. I quit reading that stuff years ago...


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

No it's just different dye that is used. I was trying not to laugh last time I picked up insulation from the store. The person selling it to me told me it was the good stuff that was mold resistant. :sneeky:


----------

